# Itchiness



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi everyone:Wow, stayed up way too late last night watching the U.S. Presidential race. Talk about a close race. I was curious if anyone else has this symptom with fm. Sometimes when I'm laying in bed I start getting so itchy that it keeps me up all night. I'm itchy all over not in one particular spot. I can scratch for hours and then finally I'm so tired from scratching that I fall asleep. My girlfriend said that it was another symptom of fm. I thought it might be the soap or clothes detergent, fabric softener I was using. But it doesn't happen all the time. The only thing I can connect it to is when I'm having a bad bout of fm.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2000)

Hi WeenerI thought our last general election was fun but nothing compared to the US Presidential stalemate.Itchiness. I do experience itchiness but it is usually in a few defined places and it is a deep itchiness which can dry me crazy.I used to suffer with more general itchiness after a big dose of antibiotics which led to Candida and fungal infections. It seemed to disappear as I got a little better.I find itchiness in general is alleviated by taking a bath with a few drops of lavender and chamomile oils added. I read that they work better together.I am not sure if this will help you but I hope so.Gillian


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2000)

Hi Weener,You can have those symptoms if you suffer from a yeast overgrowth problem, something a lot of people suffer from if you have IBS and FM. You need to change your diet, lay off sugar, starch, white flour/potatoes. A great book is The Yeast Connection by Dr. William Crook. Have you taken a lot of antibiotics lately? That helps make it worse also.Good luckCasey


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Thank you Gillian & Casey for your replies. There must be more to this candida (yeast overgrowth) than I realized. I read Dr. Crook's book about 13 years ago. I was diagnosed with candida by an allergist and went a strict diet and anti-fungal medicine. But I wasn't diagnosed with fm until l992 although I think I had it since l986. Yes, I must admit I do like my sweets. From what I've read this is a no,no. Now I just have to pound it into my head.


----------



## shrinky (Sep 14, 2000)

Hi again,I too get the itches. I have found I get it worse when I take paradex for pain.I don't know if that news is any help to you but maybe you might find a connection between the itching and a drug too.Brooke------------------B Howes


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

hi weener,yeah,but maybe not so bad as you,im gonna try running my cloth thru an extra rinse cycle.my doc said everything you eat is converted to sugar at one point,and that the body didnt diferentiate between what was what befor we ate it.over simplefication maybe,but good enough for me.ill probley will get in trouble for saying this!!huh?denny


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2000)

Oh yeah, I itch A LOT. Usually when I get warm, not when I'm cold. I just thought it was me, I guess not!! Lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2000)

Hi Weener, I get the itches every now and then too. Sometimes there are reasons. I did find that anti-bacterial soaps are bad for me! Also, the Herbal Esscence body soap and their shampoos make me itch. My Darvocet will make me itch on occasion and then there are the times when there is no apparent reason!







DeeDee


----------

